# Switching home bundle from Rogers to Bell?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had my home 'bundle' (tv, internet, home phone) with Roger for forever. my current 3-yr contract runs out next month and they tell me my rate will rise by about $7/month when / if i renew.
Bell is out with a special offer that appears to offer a similar (same?) bundle for approx. $30/month LESS than my new Rogers bill. Thinking of making the switch. Any thoughts ?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Better do a side-by-side comparison. The products will not be equal in a number of areas (channel packages packaged differently, DVR packages, DLS vs Cable internet, phone features, etc), BUT the differences may be negligible to you. Only you can decide.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I've had my home 'bundle' (tv, internet, home phone) with Roger for forever. my current 3-yr contract runs out next month and they tell me my rate will rise by about $7/month when / if i renew.
> Bell is out with a special offer that appears to offer a similar (same?) bundle for approx. $30/month LESS than my new Rogers bill. Thinking of making the switch. Any thoughts ?


Make sure the Bell offer is not one of those 6 month introductory offers before you have to pay full price.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Not the same, but I recently switched from Shaw (the old cable monopoly) to Telus (the old phone monopoly). I was a loyal Shaw customer for 26 years but it seemed to have become a money pit. I decided to take advantage of a great offer from Telus and I am very satisfied.

DSL and Optik TV work well for us. On paper, Shaw Internet is faster and there is better TV bandwidth. In practice the 50 Mbps Internet from Telus meets our needs as well as 150 Mbps from Shaw and the TV picture is excellent. We can even watch 4K HDR content without trouble.

As noted, check contract length. In our case we received a super price for the first six months and a competitive guaranteed rate for the eighteen months after that.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the tips.
yes, in some of the come-on offers, the fine print says only good for 3 months.
also dicking around the bell bundles website last nite, i see the "better" bundle appears to be $20/month MORE in NL than it is in NS for example! WTF?? $20...a MONTH ...MORE??? I'll have to discuss THAT with them!

BTW ....they've done away with "contracts" - right? it's basically month to month now??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm wondering....if I get a good quote from Bell, can i go to rogers & say: "Look, Bell's giving me this for this amount. Can you match (or beat) this deal? Or I'm switching" 
Does that still work?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm wondering....if I get a good quote from Bell, can i go to rogers & say: "Look, Bell's giving me this for this amount. Can you match (or beat) this deal? Or I'm switching"
> Does that still work?


Yes, absolutely that still works. Tell Rogers you want to cancel. They'll put you through to their retentions department who will make you a competitive offer.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm wondering....if I get a good quote from Bell, can i go to rogers & say: "Look, Bell's giving me this for this amount. Can you match (or beat) this deal? Or I'm switching"
> Does that still work?


Why not?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm wondering....if I get a good quote from Bell, can i go to rogers & say: "Look, Bell's giving me this for this amount. Can you match (or beat) this deal? Or I'm switching"
> Does that still work?


My neighbour says so.


Cheers


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> BTW ....they've done away with "contracts" - right? it's basically month to month now??





jargey3000 said:


> I'm wondering....if I get a good quote from Bell, can i go to rogers & say: "Look, Bell's giving me this for this amount. Can you match (or beat) this deal? Or I'm switching"
> Does that still work?


Can't speak for NL. In Alberta we have both contracts and month-to-month. The contract prices are cheaper. 

Shaw Cable in Calgary was not willing to match the competitors price until I actually cancelled. (Not threatened, I had to tell them specifically to cancel). On three separate occasions I threatened and they didn't care. On the fourth occasion, I said to cancel and then they transferred me to the department with the authority to make the deals. It was too late by then as I had already switched to Telus. 

Bluffing might work if you are good at it. :sneakiness:

Different markets may have different deals. I pay $25 per month for everything for the first six months. After that I will pay $77 for 50 Mbps Internet. TV will add between $35 and $75 (depending upon the bundle). They also picked up my Netflix tab for six months


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Most people don't need home phone or cable. That's why the big 3 corner you into bundles.

Go with any 3rd party internet reseller. Typically better deal and you can get phone/tv through the net

*Owns RCI, BCE and T


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^No SJR?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

olivaw said:


> ^No SJR?


Not a chance as long as the Shaw family gouges the company with their outsized compensation packages relative to company size/complexity. Jim gets a $16k/day pension and Brad is building his in leaps and bounds. Oh...the things one can do when the family controls the company.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I think SJR was actually one of the very first stocks I bought but don't hold it now.. BCE was the first


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

You could just cut the cord.

2016 saw a decline of 220,000 traditional TV subscribers and that's expected to increase this year.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/cord-cutting-convergence-group-1.4075486


----------

